# υπενθυμίζω, θυμίζω



## BrendaP

Can someone please explain the difference between υπενθυμίζω and θυμίζω?


----------



## Tassos

Most internet dictionaries give them as synonyms, but it isn't exactly like that.
The general meaning is *to remind someone of something*.
*Θυμίζω* has a much broader aspect. It can be used for anything, that occured anytime in the past or is to occur anytime in the future.
*Υπενθυμίζω* on the other hand, is much more specific. We use it for upcoming events (such as rendez-vous, meetings etc.) that are to happen in a short time from now (hours, maybe days). It also conveys the meaning of alerting someone about something that will happen, so that he/she won't forget it. Θυμίζω can always be used instead of υπενθυμίζω but not vice-versa. Υπενθυμίζω for example is not used about events that happened in the past.

For example

Σε πήρα τηλέφωνο να σου *υπενθυμίσω* πως στις 4 έχεις ραντεβού με τον ασφαλιστή.
Σε πήρα τηλέφωνο να σου *θυμίσω* πως στις 4 έχεις ραντεβού με τον ασφαλιστή.
(Both sound OK)

But

Να σου *θυμίσω* ότι πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι τον είχαμε συναντήσει κι εμείς.
(Here if you use υπενθυμίζω it will sound strange)


----------



## BrendaP

Got it! Thanks so much, Tassos!


----------



## Live2Learn

I'm not a native speaker, but I think that that there is more to the explanation, so I'll throw this out and see what native speakers have to say about it:

*Remind* can have the sense of _'bring to mind_', but also _'tell someone so that they don't forget_'. *θυμίζω *occurs with that first meaning as well as the second, but *υπενθυμίζω *only with the second*.*


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks for that, L2L!


----------



## Tassos

Live2Learn said:


> I'm not a native speaker, but I think that that there is more to the explanation, so I'll throw this out and see what native speakers have to say about it:
> 
> *Remind* can have the sense of _'bring to mind_', but also _'tell someone so that they don't forget_'. *θυμίζω *occurs with that first meaning as well as the second, but *υπενθυμίζω *only with the second*.*



What you say is essentially right (and I can't see how it's different from what I said ), you just expressed it better as you are a native English speaker. Still keep in mind:

To tell someone so that they don't forget something they did in the past - *θυμίζω *must always be used
To tell someone so that they don't forget something they will do tomorrow - both can be used
To tell someone so that they don't forget something they will do 6 months from now - I guess you may use *υπενθυμίζω*, for very busy people  ...

So to rephrase: *υπενθυμίζω* means to _'tell someone so that they don't forget something they have to do in the future_'


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you so very much! Your help is truly invaluable and I'm going to be printing all of this out!


----------



## atento

in the following examples you can say only θυμίζω:

Ο τρόπος που μιλάς μου θυμίζει τον πατέρα σου.
Αυτό το τραγούδι μου θυμίζει τα νιάτα μου.


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks atento!


----------

